# Regency Hampton H35 Gas Stove Install



## RickM46 (May 11, 2016)

Hi folks,
I am about to buy a Regency Hampton H35 natural gas stove for my living room.   I have had a dealer do a site visit to my house to estimate the installation cost.  His estimate to do the install was $2500+ for black gas pipe, shielded pipe, flues, caps, labor.   I don't know if this is a reasonable price.
The stove will be located in a corner of my living room and the flue will be going horizontally thru the wall into the outside.  The gas supply will be running from my attached garage T'd from my gas hot water heater thru my easily accessible crawlspace (32 inches of height) to the stove.  To run the pipe to the stove will require about a total of 50 feet of gas pipe composed of lengths of black pipe and 'shielded' pipe. 
Any opinions??
Thanks,
RickM46


----------



## DAKSY (May 11, 2016)

Seems a little high, but I don't know what the going labor rate is in your area.
The install should take a 2-man crew 4-5 hours. Travel time may be added to that.
Vent is around $500.
Gas line should be 3/4" to run that far, maybe $5/ft ($250) + fittings $50...
Did he give you a written breakdown?


----------



## RickM46 (May 11, 2016)

Daksy, thanks for the quick response.
The dealer is going to give me a written estimate this Friday.  My gut is telling me that the installation charge is high; but, I am no expert.  I live in a rural area in Indiana where labor rates are not as extravagant as a large city.  The dealer is 10 miles from my house. He did mention the use of 3/4" pipe for a run that far using black pipe and shielded pipe.  I will reserve my acceptance of the purchase till I see the written estimate.  I really appreciate your input.  It gives me some ideas - I can go to the local Menards and price the black pipe, shielded pipe, and flue materials.  I will post the estimate on Friday.  I think I saw on some stove website where the installation another person paid was $1200.
RickM46


----------



## RickM46 (May 12, 2016)

Looked on the internet to get a price for 3/4" Flashshield flexible gas pipe by Gastite and found that it goes for about $7 a foot; however, if you buy big coils of it, it gets cheaper.


----------



## RickM46 (May 12, 2016)

Just came from Menards and got the following prices.
My stove specs indicate 4" inner 6 5/8" outer vent pipes but Menards didn't have any so I went with what they had to get an idea of cost.
Black Pipe - 3/4" X 25' - $10.82 times 2 lengths = $21.64 (will use flex instead)
Flashshield Flex Pipe Stainless - 3/4" X 25' - $59.97 times 2 lengths = $119.94
Direct Vent Pipe Stainless - 3" inner 5" outer X 1' = $44.99
Elbow Direct Vent Stainless - 3" X 5" 90 degree = $69.99
Fittings (est) = $50
Vent  (est) = $500

So, for parts:
$119.94 + $44.99+ $69.99+$50+$500 = $784.92
Labor for 2 men for 4 hours at $70/hour (wild guess) = $560
Total  $1344.92


----------



## RickM46 (May 15, 2016)

I received an estimate from my dealer for the installation of the Regency H35 stove.
I was surprised:
Gas line Black and Flashshield Flex Pipe Stainless 52 ' total - $794.
Premium Venting System (flue and elbow and cap) high temp painted to match interior/exterior of house - $2400
Total installation - $3194.
So, the cost of the stove  is $3971 + shipping $100+ the above installation $3194 + tax 368.83 = 7633.83.


----------



## DAKSY (May 16, 2016)

Yow! That seems way too high. Did he break down the hours?


----------



## RickM46 (May 16, 2016)

Yes, that is what I thought.
No breakdown of hours.
Considering that my 32" high paved crawlspace provides an easy clear path (no obstacles or walls) from the gas line origin to the 1st floor installation corner of my house (about 52' of pipe) which is conveniently located near a double door entrance, this is a piece of cake installation.
There are other dealers in the area - this dealer was 10 miles away; the other dealers - 2 of them - are each 50 miles away.
I will visit them and see what they will charge.
I have blueprints of my house and pictures of the area for the install and will take them with me so an estimate can be given there.
I will keep you up on my findings.


----------

